# god bless BnFrecording Banque national de france, oldie ancient recording im a fan



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Tonight i just purchased and am currently listening to two offering,,,,, very good for there respective era the 50''.

Adam de la Halle 1957 release, pro musica antiqua and safford cape

and also fews goodie on BnF


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bibliothèque je pense, pas banque. Tu penses à BNP! 

Tu es chanceux de vivre au Canada car autant que je sache BnF n’est pas disponible aux States.

J’aime bien Stafford Cape, je me souviens d’une messe de Josquin, Missa Pange Lingue, qui était évidement dans un style démodé mais de toute façon c’est très bien fait, passionnant et tranquil. Et j’ai un transfert de son enregistrement de « cantates » de Josquin.


----------

